# My dog ate toothpaste



## Toffy (Nov 4, 2013)

My dog ate small amount of tooth paste. I'm really scared for him, he is so small. It was Colgate MaxFresh can't find if there id xylitiol in it, i just find that there is sorbitol in it. I call my wet she told me not to worry but i 'm still scared. Any advice


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd be concerned about the fluoride as well as the Sorbitol. I don't know if a tiny amount would cause any harm. I probably would call an emergency vet . 
Hope everything is OK .


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

well my advice would have been to call your vet. If he starts to act strange at all I owuld take him to a vet From what I have read it is the flouride in a toothpaste that coudl be the issue for your dog. You could also call a local poison control or if it would help you to feel better call another vet just because you might want a second opinion.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

The poison control center can be reached at:

Pet Poison Helpline | Animal Poison Control Center

I understand that they charge a fee but my veterinarian has always told me that it is worth it. I also learned this past weekend that if your pet has a microchip, that some of the microchip companies will pay for the call. I believe Homeagain is one that pays but there may be others...

I would also call Colgate 1-800-468-6502.

Terre & Denne


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorbitol is safe in small amounts. 

This may help - fluoride is toxic in large enough quantities:

I think my dog ate most of a tube of colgate tooth paste, tube


----------



## Toffy (Nov 4, 2013)

In small towns in small country like mine thanks god i find good vet, poison control is since fiction here.
Thanks for the advises, he is fine


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The next time your pup eats something he should not try giving hydrogen-peroxide immediately. You can google how much to give according to weight. I keep a bottle at home just for such an emergency. If you wait too long after the pup has consumed something it won't work. It is ALWAYS wise to seek out a vet ASAP for such emergencies.
EDIT: Do not give hydrogen-peroxide if your pup has consumed something caustic---that would make it worse. Call your vet first for advice over the phone.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad he is doing well. Like Sandy, we have an emergency kit that includes H2O2. Be careful of caustic, but also sharp objects.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

rrwtrw said:


> The poison control center can be reached at:
> 
> Pet Poison Helpline | Animal Poison Control Center
> 
> ...





Toffy said:


> In small towns in small country like mine thanks god i find good vet, poison control is since fiction here.
> Thanks for the advises, he is fine


The beauty of these hotlines is you don't have to be anywhere near them, so the nation-wide poison control number is one you should keep handy. I use ASPCA Poison Control https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/animal-poison-control and actually have them programmed into my phone. There's a charge, but some manufacturers actually pick up the cost of your dog eats their product. For example, Tessa licked up Dawn dishwashing soap and when I called Poison Control, I was told that Proctor & Gamble picks up the cost for calls involving their products. Even though you are in a small town, I would encourage you to keep one of the poison control numbers handy. They have actual vets that are consulted on your situation and provide you with the appropriate course of action.



edelweiss said:


> The next time your pup eats something he should not try giving hydrogen-peroxide immediately. You can google how much to give according to weight. I keep a bottle at home just for such an emergency. If you wait too long after the pup has consumed something it won't work. It is ALWAYS wise to seek out a vet ASAP for such emergencies.
> EDIT: Do not give hydrogen-peroxide if your pup has consumed something caustic---that would make it worse. Call your vet first for advice over the phone.


Agree - that's why I like to consult an expert before giving hydrogen peroxide. In the half dozen or so times I've called, I've only been instructed to give hydrogen peroxide once; the other times, the amounts my girls ingested were so small that I was told the worst that would happen was an upset tummy. 



wkomorow said:


> Glad he is doing well. Like Sandy, we have an emergency kit that includes H2O2. Be careful of caustic, but also sharp objects.


If you search "dog first aid kits" you can find a list of contents you should keep or even stocked kits to purchase. I have one in the car and one in the house at all times.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the poster is possibly in another country---not US---so help-line not as useful.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

As I had occasion to use it yesterday...long story, but all is well. $49 to call poison control & get protocol, if my vet called it would be $80.

Long story short, I'm in CA, Hubby decided to go fishing for the day in AZ & Bayleigh was given 5x dose of her apoquel. She is absolutely fine now, but what a stressful morning yesterday!



rrwtrw said:


> The poison control center can be reached at:
> 
> Pet Poison Helpline | Animal Poison Control Center
> 
> ...


----------



## Leiwu (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi all, I'm new here. I have a question. which type of toothbrush is better for dog? I googled it and it shows so many variants. I don't know which one choose


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Leiwu said:


> Hi all, I'm new here. I have a question. which type of toothbrush is better for dog? I googled it and it shows so many variants. I don't know which one choose


My girls dental specialist put us on Virbac C.E.T. toothpaste. Here is link of products that have been approved for working.




__





Veterinary Oral Health Council Accepted Products for Dogs


Veterinary Oral Health Council List of Accepted Products that Stop Plaque and Tartar Buildup in Dogs and Cats



www.vohc.org


----------



## Leiwu (Apr 1, 2020)

wow, thanks  I'll read it


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> My girls dental specialist put us on Virbac C.E.T. toothpaste. Here is link of products that have been approved for working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Leiwu said:


> wow, thanks  I'll read it


Had I read your question correctly, you asked about toothbrushes. We also use tooth brushes by C.E.T








VIRBAC C.E.T. Dog & Cat Toothbrush, Color Varies - Chewy.com


Buy Virbac C.E.T. Dog & Cat Toothbrush, Color Varies at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I have CET toothbrushes and use either CET toothpaste or this: https://www.amazon.com/Vetoquinol-E...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=GD9GGYGJ42XP0KXV1BHJ


----------

